# Christmas card recycling



## Panda (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been saving old christmas cards for the past couple of years. I figured I'd come up with some clever use for them. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 7, 2006)

You can use them for scrapbooking


----------



## Bliss (Dec 8, 2006)

Make placemats


----------

